# What do you guys think ??



## JT733 (Oct 4, 2010)

What do you think of this gear ? ?








































































??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

im not impressed. the white t-shirt is mediocore though.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I personally wouldn't wear anything that says fighter on it. They aren't very good anyway.


----------



## JT733 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thx for the feedback


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think less is more, I like the white one, and the 3rd from bottom if it was less contrast (white was darker).


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

you might try getting more artistic answers in the gfx section


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

It's not bad!

Not for everyone, but I'm sure lots of people will rock it. Maybe not for affiliction prices, but...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The girl in the second from the top should be sucking the candy cane not brandishing it. jk Like the others stated the white one ain't bad.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not really into those modern t-shirts with huge prints on them, or shirts that says anything like "cage" "fighter "TapouT" or whatever 

Buy a plain tee and wear a shirt on top of that if you want some color 










There ya go mate  Insight makes the sweetest shirts ever


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

A few of them aren't bad like the top one, third from bottom and the "On Top" repeated one.Third one is good, too, but it only hits a certain demographic (The one that says "I don't care if theres sideboob on this shirtm I'm wearing it in public!") The full front shirts are just way too much for me. I've NEVER liked full print shirts though, I enjoy something clean and more elegant (3rd from bottom is my favorite.)

My Critque, in order of shirt:

1st: Good start, lose the yellow and change "Fighter" to white or change "On Top" to black. Too many colors going on being distracting. Tone the red down a bit, perhaps, as well. Lose teh second, small crossair, it makes your logo look cluttered which is something that should ALWAYS be clean.

2nd: Scrap, honestly. Like I said, not a fan of full prints. The back I like, so maybe keep that, keep the Ankh from her hand and do something else different with the front?

3rd: Like I said, I like this one. The contrast is good (I love shading) but it only hits a certain demographic. Make it so young guys won't be ashamed to wear it in front of families or around their kids or something, yeah? You nail the "College Age Bros" with this shirt but you alienate everyone else... Put a shirt on her and it'll sell more! (Short shirt...)

4th: I actually like this shirt. Having the skull with detail in it is nice instead of just the crap vinyl prints a lot of companies do. What happens, though, is that EVERYTHING is lost in that back ground. Kill the back ground, take it out completely. Keep the skull and the lettering and you're gold.

5th: There's something about this I like, but I can't put my finger on it. Maybe make the bottom right corner a bit grunged to match the top as well to balance it and make it look it's not a full print... delete 2 or 3 lines of the "On Top" and "Fighter" lines to shorten it slightly. Full prints are on t heir way out, man.

6th: Love it. Absolutely love it. Aside from one thing. Make the big logo match the one on the sleeve, color wise. Grey. White just seems too much for such a big logo. 

7th: I... I don't know about this one. It just seems unremarkable to me... which isn't a good thing. Too many desaturated tones, make it a bit more vibrant. 

8th: Same thing as the gladiator. Kill the background (on the back too!) to shorten it. Take out most of the guy's sweater, too. No the hood, but the chest park. Keep everything else, I love the contrasting colors in it.


Also, Moving to the graphics section so you don't get anymore answers like "HURR DURR THATS BAD"


----------



## JT733 (Oct 4, 2010)

THX man


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My biggest criticism is your pigeon holing your market. The shirts to me are fine but by putting Fighter on the shirt your painting a big target on who ever wears them and you will have trouble selling them because of it. Even tap out people can say oh there just a fan. When you put the word fighter on your shirt you better be able to back that shit up.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I challenge TapOuT douches to fights all the time. Rather funny.


----------



## JT733 (Oct 4, 2010)

ha well i guesss its a good thing im not concerned about anything like that at least and i dont really think anyone would start somehting over a shirt i mean come on


----------



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

they are original, thats good. number six looks way good. its clean and simple but yet it grabs attention. if you could do more like that it would be really good. and i think it would be good if you had a central theme. but really good, i'm impressed


----------



## HardMMACore16 (Nov 19, 2010)

hey man i think those are pretty sick i would wear any of those ,, are they in stores or where can i find them ??


----------



## JT733 (Oct 4, 2010)

Not in stores yet only online at ontopfighter.com log on and check out the rest of the stuff


----------

